# Cherry Shrimp: Yellow Saddle but never eggs?



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

I want to know does yellow saddle on RCS means eggs are developing? Or it has nothing to do with eggs and breeding.


I have a 3 gallon with about 10 RCS and 5 CRS.

A few of the RCS often display a yellow saddle, but I've never seen one carry eggs, and they have been in the tank for 1-1.5 month.

How soon do they usually breed after you get them?


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Might take longer. Be patient, I think you will probably have eggs soon enough, provided that you also have males.


----------



## Ulli Bauer (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi,

I can underline what fishscale said - my cherries took over 6 weeks until the first female was berried. That's quite normal and has to do with how quickly they adapt to their new surroundings. 

Cheers
Ulli


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

The basic answer you were looking for is yes, the yellow saddle has something to do with breeding.

The yellow saddle is the visible development of eggs in a females ovaries. This does not necessarily indicate that the female will breed soon, but it does indicated that she is sexually mature.

There are far to many variables to know when your shrimp will breed, but if you aquarium water is within their requirements, odds are, they will in time!


----------



## davis9267 (Mar 15, 2008)

Same thing has happened to me. Had to wait a long time just for them to be berried even though they had saddles for a long time.


----------

